# Is 18 yearls to young for protein shakes?



## BingBee (Feb 14, 2002)

Guys is eighteen years old to young to drink protein drinks? If I'm not young to take it what do I need to whip up in my blender for a good protein shake? What foods mixed with what? Examples would be appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2002)

No, you're not too young.  Buy some whey powder and mix with milk.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 14, 2002)

I've got a 15 year old daugher and a 17 year old son.  They both weight train 4 times a week.  My yougest is 13 and she gets in on a shake almost everyday also.  I have to buy the stuff in 10lb bags.
I have them doing at least one protein shake with flax a day and man are the shaping up good!  Mix it with milk like Prince said and enjoy!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

My 12 yr old has one once in a while.

steve.....how do you get them to take flax, lol...do ya sneak it in or what...I can't even get my biatch to take it


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 14, 2002)

drink it up.....just make sure your water intake is adequate


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> My 12 yr old has one once in a while.
> 
> steve.....how do you get them to take flax, lol...do ya sneak it in or what...I can't even get my biatch to take it



I have them brainwashed! LOL.

The oldest ones want to be the badest looking in school, so I don't have much problem with getting them to take flax.  My oldest daughter is well on the way to looking better then most women in our local gym, so she is motivated to say the least.  My son just wants to get big and there is nothing going to stop him, hell he was taking that damn flax straight the other day.....puke!

My youngest one hates the stuff but we always mix it with chocolate whey and skim milk so it's not to bad.  I just keep telling her that she needs it to look better then the other kids, it's kind of a competition thing in our house.  Tell yours, 'hey you want to look good like Mom don't you??  It's just some real good chocolate milk!'.


----------



## Goose (Feb 14, 2002)

Evil Steve, pure evil

but anyways, back to the subject. 

I'm 18, and I can't imagine lifting without a solid source of protein such as Whey powder for after lifting. Start taking it as soon as possible, and you should be very happy with the results. Just as long as your diet is good, and your calorie intake is high enough


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 15, 2002)

> Tell yours, 'hey you want to look good like Mom don't you?? It's just some real good chocolate milk!'.



Yeah that would backfire....they don't want to look like mom!


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Feb 15, 2002)

its better for them then some of the other things they consume.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2002)

My 6 yr old twins are always asking for some of my protein drinks. They also like Promax bars. It's better than them eating candy, ice cream and other sugar-filled snacks all the time.


----------



## jimbo5567 (Feb 18, 2002)

when i have a kid i wont bother giving it baby food, just whey and some casein powder before he goes to sleep, i wont inject anything in him till hes at least 5 hahaha jk


----------

